# Thinking about joining a union...



## cook0821 (Mar 23, 2015)

I am working on finishing up my 4th year in an apprenticeship with a local EC. As the EC does not offer a pension plan and wages are below average (even for a EC). I am looking for something that offers better overall benefits and I can learn as much as I can being a electrician (aside from obtaining a bachelors degree). About the only thing I wouldnt be interested in is lineman work. I dont mind heights but just not that interested in utility work. Ive done mostly residential and some commercial work. I took a few classes on PLC's so i think industrial would be interesting. Also prior to being hired into the EC i applied to a couple unions. I took the exam and had an interview but nothing after that, I didn't have much experience at that point. I dont have family in the union but i know at least 1 person i think is still in.

Pardon my lack of knowledge on unions. From this forum I have picked up on a few things. Seems like layoffs may come a bit quicker, in 3.5 years I have not been layed off my current job. But thats as an apprentice. I believe since apprentices are paid less they are one of the last to be layed off. Which leads me to another question. If any of you have transferred to a union as a journeyman... How much of the apprenticeship ive recieved would the union accept? How often do apprentices/journeyman get moved around between union shops? How much traveling is usually required? Most jobs ive been on has taken anywhere from 15 minutes - 1 hour. On first look union or non-union both have their pros/cons. But aside from finding a really good industrial company to work for i doubt many non-union shops are going to come close to the benefits you recieve in the IBEW.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

cook0821 said:


> I am working on finishing up my 4th year in an apprenticeship with a local EC. As the EC does not offer a pension plan and wages are below average (even for a EC). I am looking for something that offers better overall benefits and I can learn as much as I can being a electrician (aside from obtaining a bachelors degree). About the only thing I wouldnt be interested in is lineman work. I dont mind heights but just not that interested in utility work. Ive done mostly residential and some commercial work. I took a few classes on PLC's so i think industrial would be interesting. Also prior to being hired into the EC i applied to a couple unions. I took the exam and had an interview but nothing after that, I didn't have much experience at that point. I dont have family in the union but i know at least 1 person i think is still in.
> 
> Pardon my lack of knowledge on unions. From this forum I have picked up on a few things. Seems like layoffs may come a bit quicker, in 3.5 years I have not been layed off my current job. But thats as an apprentice. I believe since apprentices are paid less they are one of the last to be layed off. Which leads me to another question. If any of you have transferred to a union as a journeyman... How much of the apprenticeship ive recieved would the union accept? How often do apprentices/journeyman get moved around between union shops? How much traveling is usually required? Most jobs ive been on has taken anywhere from 15 minutes - 1 hour. On first look union or non-union both have their pros/cons. But aside from finding a really good industrial company to work for i doubt many non-union shops are going to come close to the benefits you recieve in the IBEW.



You should find your local and see if you can get in, Good Luck!!:thumbsup:

And welcome to ET........:thumbup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If you could get into the union and the union has work in your area, it really can't hurt to give it a try. 

Most locals won't except any of your apprenticeship which means you have to go in as a first-year. However, often the first-year apprentice rate is higher than what you were making as a fourth-year apprentice non-Union.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hack's got it right. Head to the local IBEW hall right now. Shut off your computer and GO!!!


----------



## cook0821 (Mar 23, 2015)

"Most locals won't except any of your apprenticeship which means you have to go in as a first-year. However, often the first-year apprentice rate is higher than what you were making as a fourth-year apprentice non-Union." -Hackwork

This isnt so bad, the classes I had I felt like i learned somethings but as a whole a monkey could pass easily. Attendance was "mandatory" but somehow folks were missing at least 5 classes and still didnt fall back a year. Its whatever but when you make every class and then some dont and still are on equal standing as you is when I lose alot of respect in the program. So would i go back to first year to get some quality training at the pay of a non-union journeyman? Hell yes I would.

Thanks guys this helped


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

cook0821 said:


> ...but when you make every class and then some dont and still are on equal standing as you is when I lose alot of respect in the program.



You'll love the union then



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cook0821 (Mar 23, 2015)

You guys dont happen to be from any ohio union halls? Target area Cleveland or Akron. Both i believe are close to one another but im not sure which has more work. I think id be considered a inside wireman.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I say get in if you can. You don't want to be that guy that wonders, what if.
I stuck with it and it's been a very positive experience for me.
I received a very good education and was exposed to almost every wiring method and facet of our trade imagionable. I have made dozens of lifelong friends in our trade and have always had an opportunity to work either at home or on the road. 
It's all about working hard and working smart and always bringing your A game. It's a small community and your reputation will arrive on a job well ahead of you.
It's not for everyone.
I'm now less than 10 years until I can collect my full pension and, as of today's day and hour, have no regrets.

Good luck


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I say get in if you can. You don't want to be that guy that wonders, what if.
> I stuck with it and it's been a very positive experience for me.
> I received a very good education and was exposed to almost every wiring method and facet of our trade imagionable. I have made dozens of lifelong friends in our trade and have always had an opportunity to work either at home or on the road.
> It's all about working hard and working smart and always bringing your A game. It's a small community and your reputation will arrive on a job well ahead of you.
> ...


Hey; If I got in now could I get a full pension in 10 years?


:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> Hey; If I got in now could I get a full pension in 10 years?
> 
> 
> :laughing:


A good one is 40 years. Beer money is about 10 years.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jrannis said:


> A good one is 40 years. Beer money is about 10 years.


My wife will like that:laughing:


----------



## cook0821 (Mar 23, 2015)

Called the JATC today, been a few years since i first applied. So i gotta reapply and retest. Hopefully i get a interview again. I know demand for electricians is high (at least in my area) so i hope that helps.


----------



## EAHQ (Dec 12, 2014)

Most JATCs offer a test for those who have prior work experience that allows them to skip the first year. 

Since first year is basic electrical theory and tools/materials used in the trade, you may have a great opportunity to jump ahead. 

The test is tough. A lot of people who take it think they've aced it only to find out they didn't pass. 

Check out allaboutcircuits.com to brush up on basic electrical theory.


----------



## cook0821 (Mar 23, 2015)

I hear all this stuff about union workers trying to find work and salting. Granted my benefits aren't as good and pay isnt as high. In 4 years ive never had trouble with the contractor laying me off. Still an apprentice allthough. But for some of you that have been on both sides of the fence. Is it worth it if you can get into the union?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

cook0821 said:


> I hear all this stuff about union workers trying to find work and salting. Granted my benefits aren't as good and pay isnt as high. In 4 years ive never had trouble with the contractor laying me off. Still an apprentice allthough. But for some of you that have been on both sides of the fence. Is it worth it if you can get into the union?


I believe it is. I have a thirty year pension plus a large annuity, have had health care coverage my entire career and make good money.

I also have had some long layoffs and some tough times, but I believe most anyone who works for a living in the trades will have gone through a rough patch or two. I have only been a union electrician so perhaps being non union means never having a layoff, but I suspect that we all suffer down times.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I worked non union for most of my apprenticeship, for some great people whom I have a great deal of respect for. I was lucky enough to get in when I was 5th term, best thing that has ever happened to me in my life. If you show some initiative and have a good work ethic you will do fine.

I've only been out of work for 6 months combined in the last 8 years being in. 

Best of luck! Keep at it.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Both have their merits. Some on here will brag about they work year round while the union guys only work half the year, failing to mention that the union guy still make more money. Around here, In a good year, I can make double what the lowest paying open shops pay. In a bad year, I'll still make more, even if they didn't have time off. The problem with this, is tons of guys go bankrupt, spending all their OT money at the bar and on shiny things and then get laid off and have nothing saved. Making less but having a steady paycheck has it's merits


----------



## cook0821 (Mar 23, 2015)

jimmy21 said:


> Both have their merits. Some on here will brag about they work year round while the union guys only work half the year, failing to mention that the union guy still make more money. Around here, In a good year, I can make double what the lowest paying open shops pay. In a bad year, I'll still make more, even if they didn't have time off. The problem with this, is tons of guys go bankrupt, spending all their OT money at the bar and on shiny things and then get laid off and have nothing saved. Making less but having a steady paycheck has it's merits


Thats something i would have to get used to. I try to save anyways but this would be even more important to make sure I do. Does being an apprentice help to not get laid off until you finish school? Seems like in an open shop apprentices are last to get laid off since they are in school and dont make as much as journeyman... Well unless they are just a piece of crap worker.


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

cook0821 said:


> I hear all this stuff about union workers trying to find work and salting. Granted my benefits aren't as good and pay isnt as high. In 4 years ive never had trouble with the contractor laying me off. Still an apprentice allthough. But for some of you that have been on both sides of the fence. Is it worth it if you can get into the union?


Generally speaking an apprentice is cheap labor and very profitable as lots of EC's bid you out as a journeyman so MOST apprentices in unions don't get layed off. Some do get layed off depending on your area and the economy but generally work is steady for most apprentices unless they are a ****head


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

jimmy21 said:


> Both have their merits. Some on here will brag about they work year round while the union guys only work half the year, failing to mention that the union guy still make more money. Around here, In a good year, I can make double what the lowest paying open shops pay. In a bad year, I'll still make more, even if they didn't have time off. The problem with this, is tons of guys go bankrupt, spending all their OT money at the bar and on shiny things and then get laid off and have nothing saved. Making less but having a steady paycheck has it's merits


LOL. What an electrician should not have a wall too wall aquarium, 3 cars, a boat, and off roader and a new home? 
(True story and now the same guy is broke)


----------

